# Paranormal DNA 250c Now Available - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (12/4/18)

They have arrived. Pre-orders shipping out today and we still have some left. Check them out here.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/in-stock-paranormal-dna-250c-by-lost-vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/4/18)

They are WINNER devices! Took mine out for the day! Replay ROCKS!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (12/4/18)

Will order one once I see the after sales support on the device I sent back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/5/18)

Re-stock of the Black Gunmetal Carbon Fiber and Black Kevlar version.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/in-stock-paranormal-dna-250c-by-lost-vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

